# Bow and Muzzleloader



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

Can a person take a bow and a muzzleloader in the field to hunt at the same time during the muzzleloader season? My friend has both his combo tags and would like to take a doe if possible (tag a doe using his bow) but still wants to have his muzzleloader with him in case he sees a buck out of bow range. I think it's legal to do so as long as he wears hunter orange when he has his muzzleloader, but, I want to know for certain.

Thanks in advance,
Tom


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Yes it would be legal with combo tags and as long as he was wearing orange when he had his muzzleloader.


----------



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

Thank You kindly Boehr. Hope you and yours are doing well. 

Best Regards,
Tom


----------



## The Mutt (Jan 6, 2002)

Ray,

That's nice to know. Can I assume (geez I hate that word) that the same would hold true for the late doe season if the hunter had both an antlerless permit (gun) and a buck tag (bow) still available?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Yep.


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

Funny thing you can use your bow during muzzle loading and not wear any orange and use a restricted tag to shoot a doeWhile a inline will go just as far as a rifle in a shot gun zone.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

That's the difference between a bow and a firearm. In-lines have came a long ways but they will not go as far as a rifle.


----------



## brian3127 (Nov 13, 2004)

just wondering you said you have to wear orange when you have the muzz. so when you have your bow you can take the orange off


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

If you don't have a firearm in possession and attempting to do either under a combo license. You never needed orange while bow hunting under the proper license but if you are strictly bow hunting, possession of a firearm in unlawful unless you are talking the CCW thing which has no bearing on longarms.


----------



## brian3127 (Nov 13, 2004)

thanks boehr i have one more ? 
i heard today that i was doing something illegal and i thought it was legal i would like you to clear it up for me please 
i like to bow hunt i do rifle but i would rather bow hunt i was told that durning rifle season if you bow hunt you can only take bucks i thought if you had a combo tags you could take what ever you wanted with a bow during rifle season. 
and just to make sure i do things legally you can bow hunt and get a dow during muzz. 

hope i make sense trying to explain my question


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Bow season is closed during firearm season. During firearm season you may use a bow as your weapon but all firearm laws apply and you would be required to have a combo license, a firearm license or an antlerless permit. An archery license is not valid during firearm season. You can only take deer that would be legal to take as if you were using a firearm.


----------



## brian3127 (Nov 13, 2004)

ok thanks thats what i was told i wasnt doing anything illegal then i had my combo lisence but if i shot a dow it would have been illegal thanks fo clearing it up for me


----------

